# Do I have to have RCI membership to trade in?



## anniemac (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi - I'd like to trade for an RCI week with my Worldmark points.   How do I go about that?  Do I need to pay for an RCI membership?  (I also own at HGVC and can trade directly into RCI without extra steps.)   Thanks for the help!


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 7, 2016)

With your Hilton week you pay a membership fee (in addition to your MF).  That fee pays for your RCI portal usage.  Hilton does not allow you to use that membership for non HGVC weeks.

If you want to exchange your worldmark through RCI, you would need to pay for another annual membership directly to RCI.


----------



## sue1947 (Jun 7, 2016)

Since you need to pay for an additional account, perhaps consider using your HGVC for RCI trades and open an II account for your WM trades.  The latter is cheaper and you would then have access to everything.  

Sue


----------



## HudsHut (Jun 11, 2016)

Annie - 
I presume you don't have travel share?
Then you do have to contact RCI and set up a new account.

What do you hope to trade for in RCI?
I would second the advice to join II instead, so you have both.


----------



## whoohoo (Jun 12, 2016)

How much does it cost to buy a RCI or II membership?  I'm still looking into  Worldmark ownership.  Still trying to decide if TS is for me.  I've booked rentals from TS owners a few times at very reasonable prices so I'm sitting on the fence about whether or not I should get my own or just keep renting.


----------



## rhonda (Jun 13, 2016)

List of fees for RCI Weeks:  http://pgs.rci.com/landing/InsideRCI/fees/indexUS.html



whoohoo said:


> How much does it cost to buy a RCI or II membership?  I'm still looking into  Worldmark ownership.  Still trying to decide if TS is for me.  I've booked rentals from TS owners a few times at very reasonable prices so I'm sitting on the fence about whether or not I should get my own or just keep renting.


----------

